# Ricky Recumbent - Now Sold



## Falco Frank (10 Apr 2017)




----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Apr 2017)

Very nice.

Wouldn't fancy those pedals though, I wouldn't feel safe not being clipped in.


----------



## Falco Frank (10 Apr 2017)

Cheers.

I thought the same but despite trying three different sets of shoes and clips and still not being comfortable, its nice to just jump on and go!


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2017)

Toe clips and straps?


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Toe clips and straps?


It's more your heels slipping and hitting the ground.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It's more your heels slipping and hitting the ground.


and running over your foot...........


----------



## byegad (11 Apr 2017)

numbnuts said:


> and running over your foot...........


And redesigning your ankle and knee joints!


----------



## FishFright (11 Apr 2017)

With mucho pain, anguish and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Falco Frank (11 Apr 2017)

Blimey Gents - Ive never done ANY of those things!

However, First MTB ride on SPD's, came to a stop and panicked at not being able to unclip - nearly dislocated a shoulder.


----------



## Falco Frank (14 Jul 2017)

Needs must so Ricky is now up for sale - full advert soon :-(


----------



## AndyBa (17 Jul 2017)

See what you mean about the toe clips.
Participated in the Sheffield City ride yesterday. First time I've taken my KMX for a run. Yes my feet slipped on the pedals so I'll be investing in some toe clips before I have a nasty accident..


----------



## Falco Frank (17 Jul 2017)

#AndyBa

These took some finding but I used to use these straps YEARS ago and found them quite good: PowerGrips...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Power-Grips-Pedal-Toe-Straps-For-Single-Speed-Bikes-MTB-etc-/122511521269


----------



## Falco Frank (14 Aug 2017)

Ricky is now for sale in the "For Sale" section BUT...

I REALLY fancy a low-racer to try and satisfy my need-for-speed


----------



## Falco Frank (16 Aug 2017)

Ho Hum, Ricky is now sold and is apparently getting an electric conversion!

AN eBay seller from Durham came and collected the Trike this morning and seemed happy with his purchase...


----------



## billym0404 (17 Aug 2017)

Yes frank the ebay seller was happy lol


----------



## billym0404 (17 Aug 2017)

ricky will be getting a 250w rear wheel, duel brack lever and a disc on the rear to start with lol


----------



## Cullin (16 Sep 2017)

Do not think my wife will ever ride her ICE Q 2008 again, only went out on it a couple of times, not selling mine yet, still have fun on it when I get chance to go out on it with my cameras.


----------

